# The jack russel thread (or similair dog types, not chihuahuas, as they have a thread)



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Basically post pics, chat, winge, pick your nose..............





I actually like this breed and would be interested to know more about them as pets. And please, don't eat your boogers afterwards.



Talking about chihuahuas in this thread will cause you much discomfort.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I've posted these before, this is Maddie, she is an 8 year old patterdale terrier (long legged jack russell).

She is the apple of my eye (sad, I know!!!!)

Rescued her from the RSPCA at 6 weeks, she was thought to be blind, turns out she has 90% vision which doesn't effect her at all.

Very intelligent dog, also very feisty and can be lairy, my OH has complete control over her, she will do anything he asks of her and he can command her superbly.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I want your dog!! She's lovely!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive got a Corgi x JRT im pretty sure he could have staffie in him too.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This is Joe, my Jack Russell Terrier.










I rehomed him from the RSPCA when he was around 2 years old. He is now about 16. He is still going strong, though he is pretty deaf & is getting cataracts. His hips are also starting to get stiffer, but he still enjoys a good walk around the park with the other dogs.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I am soooo rescuing a JRT when I get my own place in about 10,000yrs.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> I am soooo rescuing a JRT when I get my own place in about 10,000yrs.


Aww. JRTs are great family dogs. When we first got Joe, a neighbour asked my mum why we had got a JRT, because they are snappy! My mum was a bit worried after hearing that, but Joe has always been the perfect dog.


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*jack russell *

hi, heres a few pics of my 5 n half month old Jack Russell Minnie.iv had her since 5 n half weeks cuz her mum got ill and was on antibiotics and the pups were still tryin to feed from her...now shes a really strong girl.got a very strong bond wiv her


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

A couple of jacks I've fostered - 

Kipper









Meg









JR's are not little dogs, they may be small, but I found they needed the same amount of exercise as a lab sized dog, they're full of beans!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love JRT:flrt:I had a Jack x cavalier and he was the best dog ever, he looked like a wirehaired Jack but had the Cavalier tempermant just with more brains. My friend had his sister who looked more like a Cav but had the JRT tempermant and was the best ratter ever.
Murdock used to make his bed then pull the covers over himself:flrt:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

he is mine...
he is 9 now and was the first dog i ever owned and the first dog me and Joel got.
his name is Ridley (after ridley scott the director) and he is a long legged jack.


























i'll be honest, he looks better after a ggod hair cut! LOL


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is Keira, my 6 month old little shit! Lol, she's a bugga, but I love her I suppose!! Ha. I bought her from a farm, no vaccines, no worming, full of fleas. Hasn't been bred right (feet are very turned outwards, tails too short, etc.. Felt sorry for her so paid £200 for her! Crazy, I know.. But anyway, here she is. 

















That's my little cutie! <3


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

LOL...

My OH always says his first dog when he lived at home came with free fleas...


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha free fleas! Lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

not funny when you have to get rid of them tho...

our dog has biffed feet too... kinda turned in and looks like he is walking on his tip toes...


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Tell me about it! 

Aww


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

we've had JR all my life on the farm or working ones at home, at the moment we have blanker who is due to have a litter very soon  

she is a brilliant ratter and a very loyal house dog we are keeping two, the stud owner is having two as he loves blanker and wants two from her lines and one is booked 

here's my gorgeous girl 









and one of her fat stomach


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

eeekk a thread right up my street! 
geckocrazy14- i have 'rescued' 2 out of the three of mine, the youngest has a docked tail which is obviously illegal. we are also not 100% on what he is but he definately has JRT in him lol. i love my doggies more than anything :flrt:
brown one is charlie (JRTxyorkie), white is bailey and black is max ( the youngest)


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

what a threesome...i suspect they can be trouble when they want!
LOL
the little brown one looks like he has a mane!


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

indeed they can, egged on by each other to do naughty stuff! my mum says he looks like a clown with a ruffle neck thing, i say its because hes a lion really:2thumb:
i just noticed the sock in the pic.... no doubt it was clean and out of the fresh washing as they seem to have a thing about stealing socks:devil:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yup our beagle used to steal washing too. (sorry i know this is the terrier thread)

our jack is starting to get a bit grumpy at times especially with the new pup we have... but he can still go when he wants.

loves his walks...a little too much!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

why is the youngest docking illegal, it may have been one legal but due to different owners the certificate got lost down the line, all my pups will be docked but they are all going to working homes


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

mine has a docked tail (but not overly short) like that when we got him as a puppy...at the time we never thought to question it...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

only needed a certificate in the last few years, before that they was no regulations


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thank frick for that! 
he is nine so possibly missed out...

he was also from petworld... (yes yes i know...before you all flame me)
we were young, immature and didn't know... but he is loved now and we would never get one from that sort of place again...


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

he is only 6 months old and i got him at 10 weeks.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Two of my daughters dogs.

LeStat the jrt x chi...he he knew I'd get a chi in there!:whistling2:


















And with Sqweg, not that you can see him very well, he's a 'real' JRT.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

A couple of LetStat playing with his 'Mum' teddy.




















I'll try and get a pic of his real Mum at the farm tomorrow.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Devi said:


> A couple of jacks I've fostered -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give me back my dog.Midge aged 10 years


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Saxon, you have broken the rules of this thread. I've hired a couple of hitman and they shall be paying you a visit, very, very soon. MUHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

He is 'part', half, jrt though so surely we've only half broken the rules!

And I'm sure the 'fat boy' underneath him will make up for that little misdemeanor!


----------



## MayhemRed (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, glad I found this!

I have one JRT x thingie.
We got her cos she was basically left to herself, her family found her destructive and noisy and were basically bored with her. (She's nto a pick of bother, doesn't chew or dig with proper exercise and stimulation and only barks when there's someone at the door) She was rehomed to us as a full JRT (Well, Parson russell) but there's definitely something else in there!

My whole family said don't get her, she'll kill your rats (She likes to mother them) and don't get a kitten (unwanted pet so rehomed to us) cos she'll kill it.

This is Ruby

















This is Ruby and Greebo
















Ruby looking at me










Anyone with ideas on what is in her mix, feel free to chime in. We've been told whippet/staff/Fox terrier and some misguided person said greyhound...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I would say Whippet x jack russle she make a demon working dog :flrt::flrt:


----------



## MayhemRed (Jun 29, 2009)

She's fast like a whippet. if she could get over the insane need to wash anything small and fluffy we'd be having rabbit stew all week :2thumb:
Tho with the fact I have rats and a cat maybe the washing them is the better option...


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Saxon, you have broken the rules of this thread. I've hired a couple of hitman and they shall be paying you a visit, very, very soon. MUHAHAHAHAHA.


when you've taken her out send me the itsy bitsy dogs:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I love JRT:flrt:I had a Jack x cavalier and he was the best dog ever, he looked like a wirehaired Jack but had the Cavalier tempermant just with more brains. My friend had his sister who looked more like a Cav but had the JRT tempermant and was the best ratter ever.
> *Murdock used to make his bed then pull the covers over himself*:flrt:


Joe does this too! :lol2:


----------



## piccolacracra (Dec 7, 2012)

*Am I right?!?*

I'm looking for a dog similar to mine, and I found yours!! I registered on this forum to pubbly the fotos of my Kira! When my mother bought her in a little shop they said us that she is a cross between Pincher and a little pomeranian! But I didn't trust of him, and I started to search similar dogs! Some reasearch after I started to think she is a cross between patterdale terrier and some other dog... When i fuond your post I was so happy! My dog and your seem sisters! I post some pictures to show you my sweet little dog!




























She is kira and she is almost 8 years old and now I think she's a cross petterdale terrier (like yours!). Am I right? :hmm:

Sorry for my english, I come from Italy and this is really more than what i learned at school!



JackieL said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## piccolacracra (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't figure out why don't show my pictures in the post! I'm going Crazy! :lol2:
See the photos in my album profile please if you like! :blush:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> ...



Eeeeeeeep. :flrt: What breed is this?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Eeeeeeeep. :flrt: What breed is this?


Norwich Terrier


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We keep Patterdale Terriers 

Pepper



















Shadow



















Missy










Pepper and Shadows puppies


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Norwich Terrier


First prize 
I did think input that in my post but clearly not!!

When we are out walking everyone assumes she is an 'orange yorkie'' - although most Yorkies round here are double her size lol!


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's my boy Alfie taking to his new job role very keenly. I got him this t-shirt coz he thinks hes a rottie and tries to protect me from anything he sees as danger. very loyal and a brilliant family dog, his 3 best friends are our cats and he is not snappy at all.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is my little terrorist Poppy! She is 2 years old and loves agility.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Devi said:


> A couple of jacks I've fostered -
> 
> Kipper
> image
> ...


Tell that to my 5 year old JRT that is so lazy, he wants to go home after a short way and wont chase sticks or balls!!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

A boy at my work had a jrt years ahoy when he stayed in London. One night they were all out having a drink in the garden when they noticed the dog had been under the trampoline in a guarding position for a while, they had a look and seen he had managed to catch about 6 rats and was patiently waiting on more coming out the burrow lol


----------

